
Offpeak.io helps you avoid peak season to book the cheapest vacation - fireworks10
https://thenextweb.com/shareables/2017/08/03/avoid-peak-airplane-cheap-flights/
======
r3dey3
Horribly broken url management.... selecting a city replaces the home page in
history so you can't use the browser back button.

Plus the search recommends locations nowhere close to the search term... and
has like 15 total destinations.

~~~
aesthetics1
I noticed this as well. If you poke around, you can see that only 53 cities
are currently available. I tried "Portland" and received "Orlando" as a
suggestion. Looks like it uses some sort of half-baked search algorithm that
looks for a close match, but does not work so well.

~~~
fireworks10
Sorry about that. You're right, we need to work on our autocomplete algo and
set a fallback for unavailable cities.

I will add Portland to our next batch of cities we add and message you when
it's up.

------
empath75
Sometimes off-season exists for a reason (ie: Rainy/Hurricane season)

~~~
divenorth
But not always. People travel more during weekends, holidays, spring and
summer school breaks.

~~~
fireworks10
Depending on the city. In a lot of major cities weekdays are more popular due
to business travel.

------
superasn
In addition to being costly it also gets very crowded. Went to Amsterdam and
couldn't see the Anne frank museum due to a huge line of tourist. Then went to
italy's main square, couldn't get inside the Basilica. Then we went to Louvre,
same thing. I just don't have patience to stand in line for hours, so it is
kind of my fault. Still, I think it's best to avoid the main tourist
attractions because they are generally all booked by tour operators and each
groups now contains hundreds of tourists.

~~~
fovc
If it makes you feel any better, the Anne Frank house has absurd lines year-
round

~~~
IkmoIkmo
Hehe, yep, they even made a documentary retelling the Anne Frank stories from
experiences of all kinds of different people who're standing in line to get a
ticket. (many of them having stories of their own).

They're working on it btw, expanding opening hours, allowing you to buy
tickets online and skip the queue and expanding the museum itself.

------
mthoms
I have a similar idea (currently on the backburner) but instead of focusing on
"peak" season I thought you would define your own criteria. Some examples:

1\. When is a good time to visit (ski resort) based on your chances of
catching a powder day? What about a sunny day? What about no lines? What about
all 3?

2\. When is the best time to visit northern Thailand when it's not too hot..
but air quality is still decent (ie not peak "burning season")?

3\. When is a good time to visit San Francisco if I'm into music (perhaps
during a festival) but I can't stand rain? And how does that correlate to
hotel pricing?

Etc..

~~~
nxsynonym
I like this approach a little bit better.

Only having "peak" and "off-peak" could have a waze-like effect, directing
more people to "off-peak" might help distribute the demand surges a little,
but probably not enough.

Being more specific and tailoring time frames to interest/objectives seems
like a better approach.

------
fireworks10
Hey guys, co-founder and developer of Offpeak.io here. Let me know if I can
answer any questions, and we greatly appreciate feedback.

~~~
Mayzie
When viewing the column chart for a particular city on mobile, you should add
some animation when scrolling horizontally to switch months. At the moment it
feels quite jagged and laggy. Perhaps make the action more obvious, too.

Apart from that, great work! I know my mother who pays attention to all things
travel and tries to find the best deals will like using this site!

------
zippergz
Interesting concept, but as mentioned in the article, the severely limited
list of destinations really limits the utility.

------
Giorgi
[http://offpeak.io/all-cities](http://offpeak.io/all-cities) url broken to
Istanbul

Also, this site should definitely add Tbilisi, Georgia

~~~
fireworks10
Fixed the URL issue, thanks for alerting me of that.

Will add Tbilisi to top of the list for the next cities we add as well.

~~~
Mayzie
Might want to think about a couple of cities in multiple regions around the
world, rather than trying to complete a country as tourist typically season
varies per region. For example, Africa (Cape Town [SA]) and Oceania (Sydney
[AU], Brisbane [AU], Bali [Indonesia], Auckland [NZ], Suva [Fiji], Noumea [New
Caledonia], Port Vila [Vanuatu]).

